# HYDRAULIC SET UP FOR SALE



## luis707 (May 30, 2009)

:wow: 
LOWRIDER HYDRAULIC SET UP **NEW/USED** $500 - $500 (SANTA ROSA)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Date: 2011-03-20, 6:19PM PDT
Reply to: see below 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


LOWRIDER HYDRAULIC SET UP PUMPS AND DUMPS ARE USED ALSO SPRINGS SLIGHTLY.PUMPS ARE IN GOOD CONDITION WITH (ROCKFORD)#7 GEARS MOTORS ARE GOOD NOT BURNT.SELLING ALL TOGETHER NO PARTING OUT $500 7076230946 

**2 USED CHROME PUMPS WITH DUMPS 
**PAIR OF SLIGHTLY USED SPRINGS 
**2 REGULAR CUPS 
**2 NEW 10" CHROME CYLINDERS 
**4 NEW SOLINOIDS 
**2 NEW SMALL RETURN HOSES 
**NEW 10 SWITCH PRE WIRED SWITCH BOX 









































lowrider,impala,regal,oldsmobile,monte carlo,buick,cutlass,ss,wanted,by owner,trade,caprice,chevy,silverado,gmc,sierra 


•Location: SANTA ROSA 
•it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests



PostingID: 2276774970


No contact info? if the poster didn't include a phone number, email, or
other contact info, craigslist can notify them via email. 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Copyright © 2011 craigslist, inc.terms of useprivacy policyfeedback forum


----------



## 92 cholos (Mar 22, 2011)

hey buddy im interested in the setup, i live in canada, how can i go about paying 4 this, my phone number is 416 708 5660, please let me no.. thanks


----------



## klownin530 (Feb 20, 2011)

pm sent brotha


----------



## luis707 (May 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by klownin530_@Mar 23 2011, 10:59 PM~20166512
> *pm sent brotha
> 
> *


pm replayed


----------



## 92 cholos (Mar 22, 2011)

hey u got a number that i can reach u at


----------



## luis707 (May 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 92 cholos_@Mar 24 2011, 10:04 AM~20169015
> *hey u got a number that i can reach u at
> *


pmd


----------



## luis707 (May 30, 2009)




----------



## luis707 (May 30, 2009)

sold!!!sold!!!sold!!!$400 :wow: :0


----------

